# Proyecto de mixer, ayuda para preamplificador para mic



## cristianmdq (Nov 17, 2009)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, me registre porque encontre varios articulos muy interesantes y gente que sabe mucho.
Estoy en camino de hacer una mezcladora de audio y quiero que me salga bien, ya he echo una cuando iba al colegio pero bastante basica (salio andando de una) y ahora quiero hacer algo mejor echo con las partes necesarias para mi, o sea que no tenga cosas de mas.. no lo quiero para pasar musica en fiestas ni nada asi.. sino para poder conectar varias cosas, instrumentos ya que toco guitarra y piano. Basicamente lo que quiero es que tenga dos entradas de linea estereo, dos o tres de mic que sean conmutables a linea mono (por tamaño y para ahorrarme los potenciometros) y despues un ecualizador de 5 bandas tengo un circuito que me gusto. Tengo bastantes dudas sobre algunas etapas.. me informe bastante y busque info..

Preamplificador para mic (dinamico) no quiero nada de phanton power, entradas balanceadas.. un preamplificador para un mic comun, lo podria hacer con un operacional directamente? me dijeron que meteria algo de ruido.. que seria mejor si lleva algun transistor para amplificar un poco la señal.
Encontre este circuito pero es para entrada balanceada, lo modifique y supongo que tendria que andar bien, pero me gustaria que alguien me diera su opinion
el link donde esta el circuito es el siguiente:
http://www.clubse.com.ar/DIEGO/NOTAS/notas19/nota33.htm
dejo el archivo adjunto con el circuito como lo modifique.. usa la entrada no inversora para no cambiar de fase la señal de entrada, y la ganancia seria 1 ya que de la pata inversora no hay ninguna resistencia a masa (corrijanme si me equivoco)

respecto a las otras etapas mas adelante pondre los circuitos, pero preferiria analizar parte por parte para sacar dudas y luego subir el proyecto final (una vez armado y probado)


si alguien se toma la molestia de leer y darme una mano le estare agredico


----------



## Mandrake (Nov 18, 2009)

Si tienes dudas sobre el desempeño del circuito, entonces chequea estos enlaces:

http://sound.whsites.net/projects.htm (todo sobre audio DIY)

http://europa.spaceports.com/~fishbake/mixer/linemix.htm (mixer economico)

Suerte en tu projecto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2009)

Aquí tienes unos buenos proyectos.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-mixer-4-entradas-10234/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-mixer-compacto-total-6-canales-12356/


----------



## cristianmdq (Nov 18, 2009)

Gracias a los dos por responder. Ya navegue por el sitio y vi esos mixers, quedan muy lindos..
la señal del mic es muy baja (aprox 50mv suele ser) es cierto eso que seria mejor amplificarla a transistores y usar un amplificador operacional por el tema de las impedancias y hasta si necesitamos algo mas de ganancia, mas que nada por el tema del ruido. Estuve viendo muchos circuitos y cada vez me decido menos.. por eso estoy calculando que ganancia necesitaria el circuito y ver si lo puedo adecuar a como lo quiero.. el que adjunte como imagen lo tengo totalmente descartado.. no me gusta como estan puestos los transistores.. dudo que ande

tengo estos datos (diganme si estan mal)

señal de un mic dinamico = 50mv
señal de una guitarra = 150mv
señal de linea = 1V

seguro sean valores aproximados.. pero estoy en lo cierto?

entonces un preamplificador para mic dinamico tendria que tener una ganancia de 20 veces?

y en lo posible que este alimentado con una fuente dual, al igual que todo el mixer


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2009)

cristianmdq dijo:


> .....
> señal de un mic dinamico = 50mv
> señal de una guitarra = 150mv
> señal de linea = 1V


Una señal de micrófono dinámico ronda los 1 / 2,5 mV
Una guitarra (Sin pre-amplificador) interno unos 60 mV
La señal de línea "Profesional" es de 700 mV, si es mas bien "hogareña" 100 / 150mV


----------



## Mandrake (Nov 22, 2009)

cristianmdq dijo:


> Gracias a los dos por responder . . .



La calidad del preamplificador depende de algunas condiciones, solo por nombrar algunas:

* Eleccion de los componentes. Ya sea con transistores o integrados, los componentes de baja generacion de ruido son los mas aptos (el tipo de material de los elementos pasivos, tambien influye).

* Diseño del circuito impreso. Es muy importante que las pistas que conducen la señal, no esten o sean trazadas en paralelo con otros conductores y que sean fuentes de ruido (lineas de alimentacion de mala regulacion, lineas de control o switcheo. . .)

* Cables de entrada y salida. Se tiene preferencia por los de tipo enmallado (tambien llamado blindado) y la señal sea de tipo simetrica para la entrada, como lo sugiere el diseño original.

En mi primera respueta me falto agregar: revise el circuito del link que das y el circuito que usted subio; yo le recomiendo que ensaye su circuito con un simulador, para que verifique el correcto funcionamiento del circuito modificado y asi evitara dolores de cabeza.


----------



## cristianmdq (Nov 23, 2009)

Gracias man05drake. Es muy para tener en cuenta lo que decis.

Estuve averiguando mas del asunto y encontre estos datos:

Nivel de linea (uso hogareño): -10dbV = -7,78dbU = 316mvRMS
Nivel de mic: -60dbV = -57,78dbU = 1mvRMS

El de mic suele rondar entre 1mv y 2,5mv como bien dijo Fogonazo

Estos datos me vienen al pelo para poder saber que ganancia necesitaria el circuito y llegue a esta conclusion:
-60dbV = 1mv/pa ---> 316 veces
-56dvV = 1,5mv/pa ---> 210 veces
-52dbV = 2,5mv/pa ---> 126 veces

Podria poner un switch que varie la ganancia dentro del mismo circuito..

Esta pagina es muy buena y trae celdas para hacer las conversiones de medidas, explorenla porque hay cosas muy utiles:
http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-transferfactor.htm
http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-db.htm
http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-db-volt.htm

man05drake al recomendarme entradas simetricas te referis a entradas balanceadas? si no tengo ni voy a usar microfonos con salida balanceada y/o amplificadores o consolas con entradas balanceadas, tiene algun sentido que el preamplificador este diseñado asi?

Todavia sigo pensando que un circuito con un transistor para elevar la señal y luego un operacional para darle ganancia seria lo ideal.. lo de los operacionales ya lo tengo algo claro, pero de transistores no me acuerdo nada de nada.. si alguien me tira una mano lo agradeceria, quizas a alguien le guste la idea de lograr un preamplificador con estas prestaciones... y el primer circuito que modifique lo descarte totalmente.. lo simule en multisim y no pasa nada jaja

Gracias por su tiempo!


----------



## Mandrake (Nov 27, 2009)

cristianmdq dijo:


> . . . man05drake al recomendarme entradas simetricas te referis a entradas balanceadas? si no tengo ni voy a usar microfonos con salida balanceada y/o amplificadores o consolas con entradas balanceadas, tiene algun sentido que el preamplificador este diseñado asi? . . .



Si señor, algunos las llaman balanceadas y otros simetricas; la principal ventaja es el alto nivel de rechazo a las señales de ruido, captada por el cable.



cristianmdq dijo:


> . . . si alguien me tira una mano lo agradeceria, quizas a alguien le guste la idea de lograr un preamplificador con estas prestaciones... y el primer circuito que modifique lo descarte totalmente.. lo simule en multisim y no pasa nada jaja . . .



Yo tenia mis dudas sobre el correcto funcionamiento del operacional, y por razones de tiempo solo simule esa parte, y trabaja bien en la simulacion incluso con el 741. Tal vez el problema se encuentre en la polarizacion de los transistores; luego  reviso esa etapa y te doy mi opinion. Adjunto al mensaje tres circuitos (solo dos transistores) diseñados por mi, funcionan con el electronic workbench y no se si seran compatibles con el actual multisim (electronic workbench, es tu papa multisim).


----------



## cristianmdq (Nov 28, 2009)

Los abre pero tira un error, se ve que no son compatibles.. bueno igual podrias poner la imagen del circuito y lo emulo yo!

estuve pensando que quizas seria mejor un limitador automatico de ganancia, compresor, o como gusten llamarlo.. encontre un circuito de plaquetodo y otro en esta pagina http://tonnesoftware.com/appnotes/speech/speechamp.html el cual simulo la parte de AGC y no obtengo buenos resultados..

a este paso mi mixer no lo armo mas jaja

consegui 5 potenciometros deslizables logaritmicos de 22k y los tengo que aprovechar
mi idea es usarlos para el volumen de cada canal (mixer de 5 entradas) pense en 3 estereo de linea y 2 de mic.. por cuestion de prolijidad usar los estereos para los de mic tambien


----------



## crimson (Nov 28, 2009)

Hola cristianmdq, me parece que te estás complicando un poco. El circuito que posteaste primero, el de "Saber..." funciona perfectamente, aunque te parezca "raro" cómo están dispuestos los transistores, las consolas Soundcraft usan esa disposición  y son muy buenas. Yo he armado uno para un amigo, para un transmisor de AM de radioaficionado y suena excelente. No te funcionó en Multisim porque te faltó una resistencia en la entrada no-inversora, me parece. 
Con respecto a limitadores y compresores, el que mejor resultado me dio es el que postié hace un tiempo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/limitador-volumen-proteger-potencias-18344/
es sencillo, pero le podés mandar cualquier cantidad de señal a la entrada y la salida queda invariable. Yo soy de los que *no* utiliza el Workbench, armo la placa y la pruebo. Mi autoridad para aconsejar está dada por *un montón de plaquetas que no funcionaron, *y ésta anduvo muy bien, creo que lo que sucede es que padece el síndrome del NIH (Not Invented Here), si hubiera sido publicada en alguna revista  o sitio norteamericano por ahí tendría más éxito, creo yo. Saludos C


----------



## Mandrake (Nov 28, 2009)

cristianmdq dijo:


> Los abre pero tira un error, se ve que no son compatibles.. bueno igual podrias poner la imagen del circuito y lo emulo yo!



Esta bien, aqui estan las instantaneas y las caracteristicas de cada uno.





cristianmdq dijo:


> . . . estuve pensando que quizas seria mejor un limitador automatico de ganancia, compresor, o como gusten llamarlo . . .



Recorde que en otro tema, di unas opiniones sobre un compresor (quien lo publico, especificaciones tecnicas y algunas aplicaciones) y luego de buscar en vano, di con la forma de llegar a ese tema. Aca te dejo este link sobre ese circuito, es sencillo y esta compuesto por  operacionales faciles de encontrar (reemplazable con el LM741).

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/compresor-microfono-20412/


----------



## cristianmdq (Dic 4, 2009)

okey muchas gracias.. por el momento voy a dejar de lado el proyecto del mixer, guarde todos los circuitos que me pasaron.. por el foro encontre un ampli muy lindo con todos los pcb etc.. asi que me voy a sacar las ganas de armar un circuito de audio con eso y mas adelante vere si hago el mixer.. gracias por su colaboracion!


----------

